# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  از کتابخونه اخراج شدم

## mohi.goli

سلام... 
بچها من سه ماه رفتم کتابخونه از ۸ صبح تا ۹ شب اونجا بودم و میخوندم حالا نمیگم بازدهیم ۱۰۰ بود ولی هرروز میخوندم تا ظهر ک خیلی خوب بود بعدشم فقط یکم کندتر میشدم تا اینکه تنها کتابخونه ی شهرمونو زدن داغون کردن و همه سالناشو باهم قاطی کردن و خلاصه ک خیلی شلوغ شد بطوریکه یهو کناریت داره چیپس میخوره و میگه میخنده با بقیه ک نمیشه اصلا تمرکز کرد... حالا این کتابخونه ی ما یه سالن خیلی ساکت هم داشت که برای بچه های ارشد بود و من چند روز رفتم اونجا تا اینکه دیروز اخراجم کردن از دیروز تاحالا اصلا نتونستم هیچی تو خونه بخونم و کلا تو حاشیم قبل اون سه ماه هم که خونه میخوندم دقیقا همینطوری بودم بنظرتون چکار میتونم بکنم الان؟؟!

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


سلام... 
بچها من سه ماه رفتم کتابخونه از ۸ صبح تا ۹ شب اونجا بودم و میخوندم حالا نمیگم بازدهیم ۱۰۰ بود ولی هرروز میخوندم تا ظهر ک خیلی خوب بود بعدشم فقط یکم کندتر میشدم تا اینکه تنها کتابخونه ی شهرمونو زدن داغون کردن و همه سالناشو باهم قاطی کردن و خلاصه ک خیلی شلوغ شد بطوریکه یهو کناریت داره چیپس میخوره و میگه میخنده با بقیه ک نمیشه اصلا تمرکز کرد... حالا این کتابخونه ی ما یه سالن خیلی ساکت هم داشت که برای بچه های ارشد بود و من چند روز رفتم اونجا تا اینکه دیروز اخراجم کردن از دیروز تاحالا اصلا نتونستم هیچی تو خونه بخونم و کلا تو حاشیم قبل اون سه ماه هم که خونه میخوندم دقیقا همینطوری بودم بنظرتون چکار میتونم بکنم الان؟؟!


مگه نمیگی کتابخونه تون دیگه مثل قبل ساکت نیست؟ خب پس فایده ای نداره دوباره بری. اگه خونه هم ساکت عه سعی کن از حاشیه دوری کنی و خودتو مجبور کن تمرکز کنی و بخونی. الان اینترنت رو خاموش کن و برو درست رو بخون.*

----------


## mohi.goli

> * 
> مگه نمیگی کتابخونه تون دیگه مثل قبل ساکت نیست؟ خب پس فایده ای نداره دوباره بری. اگه خونه هم ساکت عه سعی کن از حاشیه دوری کنی و خودتو مجبور کن تمرکز کنی و بخونی. الان اینترنت رو خاموش کن و برو درست رو بخون.*


اصن خیلی معتاد گوشی ام شبا که از کتابخونه برمیگشتم از ساعت ۹ تا ۱ فقط نگام رو صفحه گوشی بود گاهی اوقاتم یادم میرفت شام بخورم ...:/

----------


## Neo.Healer

چرا اخراج کردن؟

----------


## mohi.goli

> چرا اخراج کردن؟


چون رفته بودم تو سالن ارشدا دیگه فهمیدن کنکوری ام اخراجم کردن

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


اصن خیلی معتاد گوشی ام شبا که از کتابخونه برمیگشتم از ساعت ۹ تا ۱ فقط نگام رو صفحه گوشی بود گاهی اوقاتم یادم میرفت شام بخورم ...:/


جمع کن گوشی رو به نظرم..من علت رد شدنم اینترنت و گوشی بوده همیشه..*

----------


## mohi.goli

> *
> جمع کن گوشی رو به نظرم..من علت رد شدنم اینترنت و گوشی بوده همیشه..*


اخه حس میکنم اگه گوشی نباشه بدتر افسردگی میگیرم از بس زندگیم یکنواخته

----------


## mohi.goli

البته انگار تنها راهم همین جمع کردن گوشیه ... پوووف

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


چون رفته بودم تو سالن ارشدا دیگه فهمیدن کنکوری ام اخراجم کردن


چه دلیل مزخرفی_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_گوشی جمع کن بیشن درس بخون یا با برنامه ازش استفاده کن_

----------


## mohi.goli

یه مشت ادم بی مغز اونجارو اداره میکنن  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohi.goli

> _گوشی جمع کن بیشن درس بخون یا با برنامه ازش استفاده کن_


آره باید جمع کنم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


یه مشت ادم بی مغز اونجارو اداره میکنن 


برویه کتابخونه دیگه :/
یا با دوستات ببین کجا میتونید خودتون برید راحت درس بخونید_

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

یه کاری کن همه ازکتابخونه فرار کنن اونوقت فقط خودت اونجایی
وسکوت وآرامش

----------


## mohi.goli

> _
> 
> برویه کتابخونه دیگه :/
> یا با دوستات ببین کجا میتونید خودتون برید راحت درس بخونید_


دیگه کتابخونه ای که رسما کتابخونه باشه نداره ... دوستامم دارن پزشکی میخونن رفتن دانشگاه :/

----------


## mohi.goli

:// مشکل اینه که دیگه راهم نمیدن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


دیگه کتابخونه ای که رسما کتابخونه باشه نداره ... دوستامم دارن پزشکی میخونن رفتن دانشگاه :/



خونه مادر بزرگی که خودش تنها باشه هم بد نیست ها_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


:// مشکل اینه که دیگه راهم نمیدن



با بابات برو 
خیلی مسخرس .....
نمیتونن اینطوری اخراج کنن_

----------


## mohi.goli

متاسفانه ندارم همچین اپشنیو ... ( در جواب خونه مادر بزرگ )

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> دیگه کتابخونه ای که رسما کتابخونه باشه نداره ... دوستامم دارن پزشکی میخونن رفتن دانشگاه :/


اصلا به این افکار منفی فکر نکن و سعی کن توخونه بدون هیچ حاشیه ای بخونی اگرم یکم سر وصدا اومد بدون سر کنکور سکوت مطلق وجود نداره وبرای شرایط اون روز آماده تر میشی

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

مدیر مدرسمون همیشه عمدا میومد توحوزه سر وصدا میکرد تا بچه ها توی آزمون اصلی یعنی کنکور به این شرایط عادت کرده باشن

----------


## mohi.goli

فقط صدای دعوا میاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> فقط صدای دعوا میاد


باورکن اگه بتونی عادت کنی وتوشرایط بدی قرار بگیری سر کنکور قیامت هم بشه نمیفهمی

----------


## mohi.goli

> باورکن اگه بتونی عادت کنی وتوشرایط بدی قرار بگیری سر کنکور قیامت هم بشه نمیفهمی


آره باید سعی کنم بی توجه باشم ...

----------


## alireza101

شما خیلی راحت میتونی زنگ بزنی کتابخونه مرکزی استانتون و یا بهتره بری اونجا و از کتابخونه شهرتون شکایت کنی که این چه وضع نظمه


> سلام... 
> بچها من سه ماه رفتم کتابخونه از ۸ صبح تا ۹ شب اونجا بودم و میخوندم حالا نمیگم بازدهیم ۱۰۰ بود ولی هرروز میخوندم تا ظهر ک خیلی خوب بود بعدشم فقط یکم کندتر میشدم تا اینکه تنها کتابخونه ی شهرمونو زدن داغون کردن و همه سالناشو باهم قاطی کردن و خلاصه ک خیلی شلوغ شد بطوریکه یهو کناریت داره چیپس میخوره و میگه میخنده با بقیه ک نمیشه اصلا تمرکز کرد... حالا این کتابخونه ی ما یه سالن خیلی ساکت هم داشت که برای بچه های ارشد بود و من چند روز رفتم اونجا تا اینکه دیروز اخراجم کردن از دیروز تاحالا اصلا نتونستم هیچی تو خونه بخونم و کلا تو حاشیم قبل اون سه ماه هم که خونه میخوندم دقیقا همینطوری بودم بنظرتون چکار میتونم بکنم الان؟؟!

----------


## mohi.goli

> شما خیلی راحت میتونی زنگ بزنی کتابخونه مرکزی استانتون و یا بهتره بری اونجا و از کتابخونه شهرتون شکایت کنی که این چه وضع نظمه


این چیزا رو نداریم کتابخونه مرکزی چیه؟! فقط یه مسعول کل داره که بهش زنگ زدم گفت حتما مسعولا صلاح دیدن که شما دیگه نری اونجا ... سه چهار بارم بهش زنگ زدم دیگه کار دیگه ای ازم بر نمیاد

----------


## mwmad

اگه اخراج نمیشدی میشد با گوش گیر رفعش کرد ( من خودم استفاده میکنم هیچ صدایی نمیاد) ولی بگرد تو شهرتون کتابخونه های دیگه ای هم فک کنم باشه

----------


## mohi.goli

> اگه اخراج نمیشدی میشد با گوش گیر رفعش کرد ( من خودم استفاده میکنم هیچ صدایی نمیاد) ولی بگرد تو شهرتون کتابخونه های دیگه ای هم فک کنم باشه


گوش گیر داشتم اصلا صدارو نمیگرفت خیلیی هم محکم بود ینی میزدم انقد سرمو فشار میداد که سردرد میگرفتم

----------


## mwmad

> گوش گیر داشتم اصلا صدارو نمیگرفت خیلیی هم محکم بود ینی میزدم انقد سرمو فشار میداد که سردرد میگرفتم


اشتباه میزنی 
رفیقامم اشتباه میزدن فک میکردن خوب نیست 
3m classic بود اسمش چن بار لولش کنی و سریع فرو کنی خوب میشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohi.goli

> اشتباه میزنی 
> رفیقامم اشتباه میزدن فک میکردن خوب نیست 
> 3m classic بود اسمش چن بار لولش کنی و سریع فرو کنی خوب میشه


متوجه نشدم ینی باید چکارش کنم ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohi.goli

> اشتباه میزنی 
> رفیقامم اشتباه میزدن فک میکردن خوب نیست 
> 3m classic بود اسمش چن بار لولش کنی و سریع فرو کنی خوب میشه


اهان از اینایی که تویه گوش فرو میره؟ اونارو یه مدت میزدم گوشم سخت عفونت کرد حالا نمیدونم قضیش چی بود

----------


## mwmad

> متوجه نشدم ینی باید چکارش کنم ؟


یه ویدیویی بود سرچ کن میاد (البته پشتش هم دستورالعمل داره) 
با ی دست سعی کن ریز ریزش کنی بعد سریع بکن تو گوشت
نشد هم بیخیال شو:troll (1):

----------


## mwmad

> اهان از اینایی که تویه گوش فرو میره؟ اونارو یه مدت میزدم گوشم سخت عفونت کرد حالا نمیدونم قضیش چی بود


یه ماه یبار عوض کن دیه

----------


## erfann21

> چون رفته بودم تو سالن ارشدا دیگه فهمیدن کنکوری ام اخراجم کردن


برو یکم التماس کن شاید درست شد

----------


## alireza101

سازمان کتابخانه استانتون دیگه


> این چیزا رو نداریم کتابخونه مرکزی چیه؟! فقط یه مسعول کل داره که بهش زنگ زدم گفت حتما مسعولا صلاح دیدن که شما دیگه نری اونجا ... سه چهار بارم بهش زنگ زدم دیگه کار دیگه ای ازم بر نمیاد

----------


## Mohamad_R

بهتره با یه روانپزشک در ارتباط بزاری اعتیادت به گوشی رو من خودم یه مدت قطعش کردم و گوشی گزاشتم کنار . باور میکنین که افسردگی گرفتم ؟ 

اصلا تو این موردا خودسر نباشین

----------


## mohi.goli

> یه ماه یبار عوض کن دیه


آهان باشه میرم دنبالش ممنون از دیجی کالا گرفتی؟

----------


## mohi.goli

> سازمان کتابخانه استانتون دیگه


نداریم عاقا خخخ درین حد پیشرفته نیست

----------


## mohi.goli

> بهتره با یه روانپزشک در ارتباط بزاری اعتیادت به گوشی رو من خودم یه مدت قطعش کردم و گوشی گزاشتم کنار . باور میکنین که افسردگی گرفتم ؟ 
> 
> اصلا تو این موردا خودسر نباشین


منم سعی میکنم که اونو کنار گذاشتن اخرین راهی باشه ک انجام میدم...

----------


## INFERNAL

الان یهوه بخوای گوشی رو جم کنی نمیشه
با خودت قرار بذار که اگه تا شب درس خوندی میتونی بری سراغ گوشی اگه نه اون شب خبری از گوشی نباشه
فقط جوری ام درس نخون که همش به فکر آخر شب باشی!!

----------


## mohi.goli

> الان یهوه بخوای گوشی رو جم کنی نمیشه
> با خودت قرار بذار که اگه تا شب درس خوندی میتونی بری سراغ گوشی اگه نه اون شب خبری از گوشی نباشه
> فقط جوری ام درس نخون که همش به فکر آخر شب باشی!!


اهان باشه ممنون

----------


## mohi.goli

> الان یهوه بخوای گوشی رو جم کنی نمیشه
> با خودت قرار بذار که اگه تا شب درس خوندی میتونی بری سراغ گوشی اگه نه اون شب خبری از گوشی نباشه
> فقط جوری ام درس نخون که همش به فکر آخر شب باشی!!


خخخ سعی میکنم به فکر آخر شب نباشم

----------


## mwmad

> آهان باشه میرم دنبالش ممنون از دیجی کالا گرفتی؟


داروخونه ها اکثرا دارن عکسشو سرچ کن نشونشون بده میدن بهت

----------


## zahed.

تو اوج پرروی باز برو اونجا 
پر رو باش 
اگه باز بهت گیر دادن دلیلاتو بگو فقط با کسی حرف تزن

----------


## Fawzi

سلام :Yahoo (4): 
بنظر من برو با مسئول کتابخونه حرف بزن ..شاید دلش رحم اومد ! :Yahoo (21): 
در ضمن وابستگی افسردگی میاره ..ارامشت رو بهم میریزه ...فکرتو منهدم میکنه ...
وابسنه به جنس مخالف ..
وابسته به گوشی و غیره!!!
حتی همین وابستگی به کتابخونه ..

کلا وابسته نباش :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  
سعی کن خودتو همیشه حتی تو بدترین شرایط هم وفق بدی . تلقین نکن نمیشه و نمیتونم .. روی سیستم خودت حاکم باش و نزار اختیارت به نفست ببازه!!!

----------


## maryam13

این که کاری نداره برو باهاش حرف بزن بگو من اینجا بهتر درس میخونم
ولی خب منت نکشی کلا بهتره تو خونه بخون

----------


## mohi.goli

> این که کاری نداره برو باهاش حرف بزن بگو من اینجا بهتر درس میخونم
> ولی خب منت نکشی کلا بهتره تو خونه بخون


اگه میتونستم منت کشی کنم ک الان تو خونه در حال غصه خوردن نبودم :/

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام
> بنظر من برو با مسئول کتابخونه حرف بزن ..شاید دلش رحم اومد !
> در ضمن وابستگی افسردگی میاره ..ارامشت رو بهم میریزه ...فکرتو منهدم میکنه ...
> وابسنه به جنس مخالف ..
> وابسته به گوشی و غیره!!!
> حتی همین وابستگی به کتابخونه ..
> 
> کلا وابسته نباش 
> سعی کن خودتو همیشه حتی تو بدترین شرایط هم وفق بدی . تلقین نکن نمیشه و نمیتونم .. روی سیستم خودت حاکم باش و نزار اختیارت به نفست ببازه!!!


اخه چجوری

----------


## Fawzi

> اخه چجوری



خیلی کوتاه پرسیدی :Yahoo (21):  کدوم مشکل؟!

----------


## mohi.goli

> خیلی کوتاه پرسیدی کدوم مشکل؟!


چجوری میشه به هیچی وابسته نبود؟ اصن مگه میشه

----------


## Fawzi

> چجوری میشه به هیچی وابسته نبود؟ اصن مگه میشه



قطعا نمیشه 
اما ن ب اون شوری شور
نه ب بی نمکی  :Yahoo (4): 
باید متعادل بود !
البته سال کنکور باید سعی کن قید لذتای دنیوی رو بزنی و فقط وابسته کتابات باشی .. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohi.goli

> قطعا نمیشه 
> اما ن ب اون شوری شور
> نه ب بی نمکی 
> باید متعادل بود !
> البته سال کنکور باید سعی کن قید لذتای دنیوی رو بزنی و فقط وابسته کتابات باشی ..


لذت که نه ... مرهم میشه گفت

----------


## Juliette

از کمپهای مطالعاتی که در خال حاضر در اکثر شهرها افتتاح شده استفاده کنید
با سپاس

----------


## mohi.goli

> از کمپهای مطالعاتی که در خال حاضر در اکثر شهرها افتتاح شده استفاده کنید
> با سپاس


از مشاورا پرسیدم گفتن نمیدونیم همچین چیزیو اصلا نشنیده بودن قلمچی و اینا داره ینی؟ اخه از قلمچی هم پرسیدم گفت تو تهران دارن

----------


## mohi.goli

> از کمپهای مطالعاتی که در خال حاضر در اکثر شهرها افتتاح شده استفاده کنید
> با سپاس


اینایی که تو تهران هستن اگه کسی بخواد شب هم بمونه میشه؟ ینی جایی هست که شبانه روزی باشه عایا؟

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام... 
> بچها من سه ماه رفتم کتابخونه از ۸ صبح تا ۹ شب اونجا بودم و میخوندم حالا نمیگم بازدهیم ۱۰۰ بود ولی هرروز میخوندم تا ظهر ک خیلی خوب بود بعدشم فقط یکم کندتر میشدم تا اینکه تنها کتابخونه ی شهرمونو زدن داغون کردن و همه سالناشو باهم قاطی کردن و خلاصه ک خیلی شلوغ شد بطوریکه یهو کناریت داره چیپس میخوره و میگه میخنده با بقیه ک نمیشه اصلا تمرکز کرد... حالا این کتابخونه ی ما یه سالن خیلی ساکت هم داشت که برای بچه های ارشد بود و من چند روز رفتم اونجا تا اینکه دیروز اخراجم کردن از دیروز تاحالا اصلا نتونستم هیچی تو خونه بخونم و کلا تو حاشیم قبل اون سه ماه هم که خونه میخوندم دقیقا همینطوری بودم بنظرتون چکار میتونم بکنم الان؟؟!


چه شرایطی  :Yahoo (12): 
بنظرم برو یه مدرسه 
کلاس خالی دارن معمولا
میزارن بری درس بخونی

----------


## mohi.goli

> چه شرایطی 
> بنظرم برو یه مدرسه 
> کلاس خالی دارن معمولا
> میزارن بری درس بخونی


واقعا میزارن؟

----------


## نگارخانم

> واقعا میزارن؟


اره یه دوستی داشتم تالار مطالعه نداشتن نزدیک خونه رفت مدرسه سر خیابونشون گفت کنکوریم یه جای ساکت میخوام درس بخونم اونا هم گفته بودن فلان کلاس خالیه برو استفاده کن 
تو کلاس میز و صندلی خراباشونو گذاشته بودن 
ولی جای خوبی بود واسه درس خوندن

----------


## Parsaff

تهران چی؟اکثر شهر ها دارن مثل کتابخونه میمونه کمپ مطالعاتی هست بعضی جاها میگن بهش خانه کنکور(خانه مطالعه)فکر نمیکنم کمپ مطالعاتی شبانه روزی وجود داشته باشه من ندیدم جاهای خیلی محروم هم کمپ مطالعاتی داره تو شهرتون بگرد پیدا میکنی حتما هست

----------


## mohi.goli

> تهران چی؟اکثر شهر ها دارن مثل کتابخونه میمونه کمپ مطالعاتی هست بعضی جاها میگن بهش خانه کنکور(خانه مطالعه)فکر نمیکنم کمپ مطالعاتی شبانه روزی وجود داشته باشه من ندیدم جاهای خیلی محروم هم کمپ مطالعاتی داره تو شهرتون بگرد پیدا میکنی حتما هست


آهان ... باشه بازم میپرسم ممنون

----------

